# Unwanted Outcomes of an Unserviced Central Vacuum System



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

The bucket becomes a primary breeding ground for bacteria and biological contaminants to successfully reproduce


 The accumulated bacteria, dust mites, fungi, and other pollutants are continuously redistributed throughout the home with each vacuum use


 The indoor air quality is dramatically affected by these constant re-offenders 


 The efficiency, air flow and power of the central vacuum system is greatly compromised, rendering the overall cleaning efforts futile


 Filter and tube blockages lead to troubling Vacuum Flow performance and costly repairs
Source:http://www.westcan4u.com/services/vacuum-flow-cleaning.html


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

westcanadian01 said:


> The bucket becomes a primary breeding ground for bacteria and biological contaminants to successfully reproduce
> The accumulated bacteria, dust mites, fungi, and other pollutants are continuously redistributed throughout the home with each vacuum use
> The indoor air quality is dramatically affected by these constant re-offenders
> The efficiency, air flow and power of the central vacuum system is greatly compromised, rendering the overall cleaning efforts futile
> ...


Good info. Being clean in our environment especially in our workplace is really important.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the appreciation. I am looking forward that more will become aware how to maintain our home clean and safe.


----------

